# Harry Potter



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Please note that this thread is about the books themselves, not about wanting ebooks.

We watched the last two movies twice, cuz every time we watch any HP movie we see something we'd missed before. I've been anxious to re-read the series, hoping to pick up on all the connections, symbolism, etc., so I've decided to read them along with SparkNotes (similar to Cliff Notes). So far I've only read part of the introduction to the first book, and I've already learned quite a few things:

1. The first HP book was initially turned down 9-12 times, because 'children's books don't make any money'. (A great decision, that!)

2. JK Rowling was paid $150,000 for the American rights to the first book. (She's now worth over $1 billion.)

3. The British publisher issued an edition with a less-colorful cover so grown-ups could read on the train without having to hide the book behind the newspaper.

4. The first book, _HP and the Philosopher's Stone_ was released in America as _HP and the Sorcerer's Stone_ because they were afraid that the mention of philosophers would scare away young readers. (How sad is that!)

Another fun fact: Tim Roth was initially offered the role of Snape, but turned it down for... a role in a _Planet of the Apes_ movie. (Not the best career decision, to be sure!)

I can't wait to see what else I learn about these stories that I love so much.


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan (Aug 3, 2011)

The "very" first print run was very small - I think around 2,000 books - those first editions are worth a TON of money now.  Years ago I saw that it was about $7,000 each I'm sure its more now.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I'm glad Tim Roth turned it down, because I love Alan Rickman as Snape. (Especially the last movie- oh my word!)

Those publishers must really be kicking themselves...


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

journeymama said:


> I'm glad Tim Roth turned it down, because I love Alan Rickman as Snape. (Especially the last movie- oh my word!)
> 
> Those publishers must really be kicking themselves...


Agreed. Alan Rickman truly embodied the Snape character. I don't think I would have liked Tim Roth in that spot.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

When Richard Harris was offered the role of Dumbledore he initially wanted to turn it down. His granddaughter threatened not to speak a word to him again if he does that....
Sadly he passed away after the 2nd movie was made, Michael Gambon was a great replacement though.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Great stuff! 
I had a work experience student whose father owned the dog that 'acted' in the first movie. 
Sadly the dog had a heart condition and died shortly afterwards.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

LOVE all these fun facts!!  Keep them coming!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The Hogwarts school motto is Draco dormiens nunquam titillandus which is Latin for “Never Tickle a Sleeping Dragon.”


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

4Katie said:


> 4. The first book, _HP and the Philosopher's Stone_ was released in America as _HP and the Sorcerer's Stone_ because they were afraid that the mention of philosophers would scare away young readers. (How sad is that!)


I have to admit, I sort of agree with the change they made here. Not because it would scare away young readers, but "sorcerer" just sounds like a word kids would notice more.

Thanks for sharing. It's fun to hear about what great books went through.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

The boy who was almost Harry:

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm503290624/nm0014582

He was offered the role, and then the offer was withdrawn when it was discovered he wasn't British.

Also, he turned down Haley Joel Osment's role in The Sixth Sense.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

swolf said:


> The boy who was almost Harry:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm503290624/nm0014582
> 
> ...


Some of you may remember him as Ben (the son who liked to do magic tricks) in the Julia Roberts movie, _Stepmom_.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I read 15,000 girls auditioned for a role of Luna. Evanna Lynch who eventually got the role, is one of my absolutely favorite characters in the movie version - she looks like she is from another world. Perhaps she is a bit of an Elf. Excellent casting choice!


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

With the whole "Sorceror's Stone" thing, many decades ago, someone wrote a story involving the Philosopher's Stone, but for some reason, it was changed to the Sorceror's Stone. Probably because the author thought it would be confusing, because the word "Philosopher" was used in a very old sense, not in the modern sense.

The term wasn't a well-known term, but if an American was familiar with it at all, they were much more likely to be familiar with the term Sorceror's Stone than with Philosopher's Stone. They need not have worried, the term was pretty obscure, and readers wouldn't have been confused.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

How interesting!  I think that Liam boy was also in A SERIES OF UNFORTUNATE EVENTS--not as big a hit, books or movie, but still a big hit.

Julia


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

swolf said:


> The boy who was almost Harry:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm503290624/nm0014582
> 
> ...


Ouch.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The actress who played Moaning Myrtle is 37 years old.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Another fun fact: Tim Roth was initially offered the role of Snape, but turned it down for... a role in a _Planet of the Apes_ movie. (Not the best career decision, to be sure!)


JKR wanted Alan Rickman for Snape from the beginning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> The Hogwarts school motto is Draco dormiens nunquam titillandus which is Latin for "Never Tickle a Sleeping Dragon."


Because you're crunchy and taste good with ketchup.


----------



## marimorimo (Aug 8, 2011)

journeymama said:


> I'm glad Tim Roth turned it down, because I love Alan Rickman as Snape. (Especially the last movie- oh my word!)


ALL HAIL ALAN RICKMAN! I loooove his voice, not to mention the superb acting in HP7 Part II


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

*** moving this to Not Quite Kindle as the discussion seems to be mostly about the movies  ***


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

But it is about the books. It's hard not to include the movies...


----------



## NSRob (Jul 29, 2011)

Before each movie was released in the theatres I usually re-read the books.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

There are 700 different penalties in Quidditch. Not sure I've ever heard of a penalty being called, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> There are 700 different penalties in Quidditch. Not sure I've ever heard of a penalty being called, though.


Yes, in the first book. A foul is called against Flint for nearly knocking Harry off his broom. Gryffindor took the penalty shot and scored a goal.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Steven Spielberg, Terry Gilliam and Tim Burton wanted to direct "The Sorcerer's Stone," but were all rejected by the studio because they wanted to make big changes.  (Spielberg wanted to combine "Sorcerer's Stone" and "Chamber of Secrets" into one movie.)


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Cindy Borgne said:


> I have to admit, I sort of agree with the change they made here. Not because it would scare away young readers, but "sorcerer" just sounds like a word kids would notice more.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. It's fun to hear about what great books went through.


Yeah, the word "philosopher" is just going to make people in America think it's about Socrates or Nietzsche or something. In no way would we ever think to associate the word with wizards, sorcerers, magicians, whatever. We just don't use that word like that, here. So it was probably a wise choice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DYB said:


> Steven Spielberg, Terry Gilliam and Tim Burton wanted to direct "The Sorcerer's Stone," but were all rejected by the studio because they wanted to make big changes. (Spielberg wanted to combine "Sorcerer's Stone" and "Chamber of Secrets" into one movie.)


I'm having a heart attack at the thought.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Some of you (ladies) might've noticed how (nicely) Neville has grown up. Apparently he's known as the 'break-out stud' of the franchise. I'd have to agree!

* Revised, cuz the new Neville deserved a bigger picture. *



















More pics here: http://www.popsugar.com.au/Pictures-Harry-Potter-Neville-Longbottom-Actor-Matthew-Lewis-Throughout-Years-18276659?page=0,0,2#1


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Some of you (ladies) might've noticed how (nicely) Neville has grown up. Apparently he's known as the 'break-out stud' of the franchise. I'd have to agree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, little dorky Neville has certainly grown up into a hottie. I'd like to see him branch out. He hasn't made any other movies. I think he sits around in a recliner drinking beer and watching sports.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Actually, he's already made another movie, _The Sweet Shop_, and acted in a touring production of an Agatha Christie play. He's been acting since he was five. In a recent interview he talked about how for the past 10 years he knew what he was doing next. When asked if it's scary now, he replied, "No. It's exciting!" He seems like a cool guy.

For the HP movies he wore false buck teeth, two-sizes-too-big shoes, and had plastic bits placed behind his ears in order to make them stick out more.

More Neville trivia: During the filming of _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_, Helena Bonham Carter (Bellatrix Lestrange), accidentally ruptured his eardrum when she stuck her wand in his ear.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Tom Fenton (Draco Malfoy) isn't looking too bad, either.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Actually, he's already made another movie, _The Sweet Shop_, and acted in a touring production of an Agatha Christie play. He's been acting since he was five. In a recent interview he talked about how for the past 10 years he knew what he was doing next. When asked if it's scary now, he replied, "No. It's exciting!" He seems like a cool guy.
> 
> For the HP movies he wore false buck teeth, two-sizes-too-big shoes, and had plastic bits placed behind his ears in order to make them stick out more.
> 
> More Neville trivia: During the filming of _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_, Helena Bonham Carter (Bellatrix Lestrange), accidentally ruptured his eardrum when she stuck her wand in his ear.


Glad to hear it. I thought he was one of the good ones and did a good job in DH2.

Never did like HBC.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Some of you (ladies) might've noticed how (nicely) Neville has grown up. Apparently he's known as the 'break-out stud' of the franchise. I'd have to agree!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, he looks like Clive Owen in that shot!


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Dudley Dursley also grew up to be quite the looker. (They had to pad him for the last movie he was in because he'd lost the weight.)

Interesting thing about "Kids books don't sell"--they DIDN'T at that time. That wasn't a lame comment. It was fact. 

JKR changed the landscape of youth fiction forever, and NOW they sell in massive quantities, and adults are reading them too. I think Suzanne Collins, Rick Riordan, and a bunch of others pretty much owe their careers to JKR. She's the person who blew the market open to youth fiction the way we know it today.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

OMG!!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Even Petunia Dursley has a better side.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> OMG!!!


ditto!!!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Actually, he's already made another movie, _The Sweet Shop_, and acted in a touring production of an Agatha Christie play. He's been acting since he was five. In a recent interview he talked about how for the past 10 years he knew what he was doing next. When asked if it's scary now, he replied, "No. It's exciting!" He seems like a cool guy.
> 
> For the HP movies he wore false buck teeth, two-sizes-too-big shoes, and had plastic bits placed behind his ears in order to make them stick out more.
> 
> More Neville trivia: During the filming of _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_, Helena Bonham Carter (Bellatrix Lestrange), accidentally ruptured his eardrum when she stuck her wand in his ear.


Yeah, sure, "accidentally!" I didn't know she was such a method actress!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Never did like HBC.


  Don't say that! I love Bonham Carter; ever since "A Room with a View." I think she should have won the Oscar for "Wings of the Dove." (The award that year went to Helen Hunt. Blech. Bonham Carter joked that for the first two syllables she thought she'd won.) Now that I think about it, did Bonham Carter and Maggie Smith have any screen time together in HP? For old times' sake!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DYB said:


> Don't say that! I love Bonham Carter; ever since "A Room with a View." I think she should have won the Oscar for "Wings of the Dove." (The award that year went to Helen Hunt. Blech. Bonham Carter joked that for the first two syllables she thought she'd won.) Now that I think about it, did Bonham Carter and Maggie Smith have any screen time together in HP? For old times' sake!


I have disliked HBC since Room with a View.  But I do love her as Bella.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

A really nice picture of Tom Felton (Draco Malfoy):


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

And then there's Daniel Radcliffe:

















Yowzer!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> And then there's Daniel Radcliffe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feeling like a Cougar with all these photos.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

4Katie said:


> Even Petunia Dursley has a better side.


She's on True Blood now. Just figured it out the other night.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I just finished re-reading the 2nd book, _Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets_, and the SparkNotes, and I have two questions:

1. Right at the end of the book, after Harry frees Dobby from the Malfoys, Harry and Dobby have this conversation:
HP: I've just got one question, Dobby - You told me all this had nothing to do with He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named, remember? Well...
D: It was a clue, sir (his eyes widening as though this was obvious). Was giving you a clue. The Dark Lord, before he changed his name, could be freely named, you see?

What the heck are they talking about? 'All this' what? What clue? What does he mean about the name?

2. About characters' roles in the afterlife, I read this about Harry's parents: Harry's show themselves to Harry in the first book, through the Mirror of Erised, and then again in the fourth, when they appear as prior spells from Voldemort's wand.

Prior spells from Voldemort's wand

If anyone can explain these to me, I'd really appreciate it.

:: waiting for Gertie ::


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I just finished re-reading the 2nd book, _Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets_, and the SparkNotes, and I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Right at the end of the book, after Harry frees Dobby from the Malfoys, Harry and Dobby have this conversation:
> HP: I've just got one question, Dobby - You told me all this had nothing to do with He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named, remember? Well...
> ...


Before Voldy-poo became Voldy-poo, he was Tom Marvolo Riddle. It wasn't He Who Must Not Be Named who opened the Chamber. It was the memory of Tom Riddle in the diary who opened the Chamber.

2. About characters' roles in the afterlife, I read this about Harry's parents: Harry's show themselves to Harry in the first book, through the Mirror of Erised, and then again in the fourth, when they appear as prior spells from Voldemort's wand.

Prior spells from Voldemort's wand

If anyone can explain these to me, I'd really appreciate it.

:: waiting for Gertie ::

[/quote]

I'm here, right on schedule.

A Priori Incantatem. When two wands with the same core collide (Voldy's wand and Harry's both have a phoenix feather from Fawkes) you get a priori incantatem which shows the last spells the wand cast. That's why Cedric came out first, then the old man, then Harry's parents.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

marimorimo said:


> ALL HAIL ALAN RICKMAN! I loooove his voice, not to mention the superb acting in HP7 Part II


I love his voice as well, especially when he played the voice of the depressed robot in Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. It was hilarious.

And thanks for all the fun facts. We just saw the final movie last weekend and were sad to see it end.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

marimorimo said:


> ALL HAIL ALAN RICKMAN! I loooove his voice, not to mention the superb acting in HP7 Part II


hehe. Hanging out with friends over the weekend, we had Harry Potter on in the background. One of the ladies mentioned that she was watching "Robin Hood" (Kevin Costners) with her daughter who said upon seeing the Sheriff "He looks like Snape." She answered, "That's because that is Snape."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> hehe. Hanging out with friends over the weekend, we had Harry Potter on in the background. One of the ladies mentioned that she was watching "Robin Hood" (Kevin Costners) with her daughter who said upon seeing the Sheriff "He looks like Snape." She answered, "That's because that is Snape."


Cancel Christmas! AR made that movie.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> A Priori Incantatem. When two wands with the same core collide (Voldy's wand and Harry's both have a phoenix feather from Fawkes) you get a priori incantatem which shows the last spells the wand cast. That's why Cedric came out first, then the old man, then Harry's parents.


Except don't Harry's parents come out in reverse order? His dad first and then his mom? James died before Lilly did...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> Except don't Harry's parents come out in reverse order? His dad first and then his mom? James died before Lilly did...


Not in the book. It's correct in the book. Lily tells Harry his father's coming and to hold on for his father. That always gives me goosebumps.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Good facts and inspiring. JK's story is very inspiring.  I remember that first HP book spreading just by word of mouth.  Suddenly it was a global phenomenon.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Tom Fenton (Draco Malfoy) isn't looking too bad, either.


Just saw him in Rise of the Planet of the Apes - kept trying to figure out why he looked vaguely familiar, figured it out after I checked imdb. (He wasn't very nice in that movie either...)


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I've finished re-reading the first two books, and I'm very pleasantly surprised at how much I'm enjoying them. So far my favorite quote is:

It is our choices that show what we truly are, far more than our abilities.
- Albus Dumbledore


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

4Katie said:


> Even Petunia Dursley has a better side.


She's delightful as Mrs Croft in the Amanda Root/Ciaran Hinds _Persuasion_. It's hard to believe it's the same actress!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The knight bus is a play on the British night bus, which is the only public transportation available once the tube and trains stop running around midnight. Two of the knight bus characters, Ernie (the driver) and Stan (the conductor), are named after JK Rowling's grandfathers.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I've found a few things that were changed - for the better - in the movies.

In Book 3, when Professor Lupin is teaching the students how to get of boggarts, Ron's spider loses its legs, so all it can do is flop around on the floor. It was much better in the movie when roller skates appeared on the spider's eight legs.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

When Alfonso Cuarón became director for Prisoner of Azkaban, in order to acquaint himself with the three leads, he asked each of them to write an essay about their characters from a first-person perspective. True to character, Emma Watson (Hermione) wrote a 16-page essay, Daniel Radcliffe (Harry) wrote a simple one-page summary, and Rupert Grint (Ron) never turned his in.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> When Alfonso Cuarón became director for Prisoner of Azkaban, in order to acquaint himself with the three leads, he asked each of them to write an essay about their characters from a first-person perspective. True to character, Emma Watson (Hermione) wrote a 16-page essay, Daniel Radcliffe (Harry) wrote a simple one-page summary, and Rupert Grint (Ron) never turned his in.


Rupert had a good excuse. He said that Ron would never have done the assignment so he was being true to character.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

They were all quite true to their characters!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

4Katie, I'm really enjoying your comparison of the books to the movies and the other odd facts.  

It's making me even more excited about getting into the Pottermore site.  I've never thought about the subtle differences between the books and movies because the producer/director slant on things.  The game is all JK so I'm expecting it to be exactly like the books!


----------

